# Can't stop the Ground Terminal from corroding!!! HELP



## RYNOMOTO (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello all,



I have been struggling with Ground Terminal corrosion on my car since I bought it 3 years ago....


I am at my wits end and I don't know what to do with it.


I have two extra ground wires from the engine block, two extra ground wires from the frame/chassis/fenderwell over to the battery, and all major wires have been replaced with heavy duty High performance audio 4 gauge to 1 gauge wires.


I run an Optima Red top, but my old 'zone Duralast gold also corroded, so it is not a battery problem I don't think....

I have some hooker audio terminals that I had to refinish because the ground terminal corroded so bad. I refinished it by bead blasting it and installed some heli-coils for the power wires to secure to with the bolts and lugs.












I have since removed the plastic covers over the terminals.....


I am not seeing corrosion anywhere else in the electrical system or ground points.....



Please help and advise of some good terminals that I could replace these with.....


Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

did you cover the connection with dielectric grease, to prevent moisture from affecting your connection?
http://www.permatex.com/products/au...mp_Electrical_Connector_Dielectric_Grease.htm


----------



## RYNOMOTO (Oct 3, 2008)

I did put a terminal coating over it after putting it on last time, but, it wasn't dielectric grease....


I will try that...

is that the most likely reason why it is corroding you think? Moisture?


Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Moisture, dust, heat are your enemies.


----------



## oslouie (Jul 6, 2010)

Or if you are slick enough, do rubberized coating.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

alloy reaction with the battery post, have you ever tried a different terminal?


----------



## RYNOMOTO (Oct 3, 2008)

hmmmmm.....


I have 180,000 miles on the car, driven daily around 150-200 miles.....

I live in East Texas, a very Humid, hot climate with dry sand dust everywhere.....

Heat- CHECK!
DUST- CHECK!
Moisture- Check!



I was wondering what alloy would be the least likely to corrode? 

Stainless Steel?
PURE BRASS?
GOLD Plated Brass?


Anybody suggest what brand terminals to use?


Thanks for the help!


----------



## bobduch (Jul 22, 2005)

Maybe silly but have you tried the felt battery anti-corrosion pieces they sell at Sears (and probably all parts stores) for a buck or two? Those and dielectric grease and you should be good to go.
Just to make sure your not getting any leakage try wiping down the top of the battery with a water and baking soda solution. If it fizzles you've got some leakage.


----------



## RYNOMOTO (Oct 3, 2008)

bobduch said:


> Maybe silly but have you tried the felt battery anti-corrosion pieces they sell at Sears (and probably all parts stores) for a buck or two? Those and dielectric grease and you should be good to go.
> Just to make sure your not getting any leakage try wiping down the top of the battery with a water and baking soda solution. If it fizzles you've got some leakage.


Hey Bob!

Not silly at all man... if you look closely at the pic, you will see a green and red felt washer under the terminals in my pic.... These usually do help a lot and keep problems away... 

again, I didn't use dielectric grease, so that seems to be the main ingredient I am missing to keep this from corroding....



Thanks for the tips!

I will do the water and baking soda trick and see what happens...


----------



## oslouie (Jul 6, 2010)

Dielectric grease is kind of messy though. I wouldn't use it if you care about how your engine bay looks. Don't you have to smother that stuff on? What about battery protector in a spray can?


----------



## RYNOMOTO (Oct 3, 2008)

oslouie said:


> Dielectric grease is kind of messy though. I wouldn't use it if you care about how your engine bay looks. Don't you have to smother that stuff on? What about battery protector in a spray can?


that battery protector stuff is what I used before with no luck.... very easy to apply and not messy, but no worky for me....


----------

